# what is this plant that took over my garden?



## andre3000 (Aug 9, 2017)

it started to appear when the temperature soared the past three weeks.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Appears to be Chenopodium, common name lamb's quarters or goosefoot. Google it and see if it not at least a close relative. Young leaves and sprouts are used as a green in the south and midwest. Edible weed.


----------



## andre3000 (Aug 9, 2017)

cpnkrunch said:


> Appears to be Chenopodium, common name lamb's quarters or goosefoot. Google it and see if it not at least a close relative. Young leaves and sprouts are used as a green in the south and midwest. Edible weed.


That's the Quinoa I sowed randomly!


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

OK Chenopodium Quinoa vs Chenopodium Album, real close relatives. Amaranth family.


----------



## andre3000 (Aug 9, 2017)

very cool. thanks for identifying.


----------

